# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Zeurend gevoel zijkant buik

## rafaelo

:Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  hallo mensen. ik heb een rare pijn aan de zijkant van me buik zeg maar in het midden links wat zou dat kunnen zijn ik heb trouwens pds moelijk poepen soms kramp etc vraag me af of dat me darmen zijn dit heb ik nooit eerder gehad het is een zeurend gevoel en als ik me arm beweeg word het erger. hoop dat er iemand reageert. bedankt

----------

